# production operations



## محمد الاكرم (10 يناير 2011)

Production Operations 
Well Completions Workover, and Stimulation
رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
http://www.4shared.com/document/pRH7DOPf/Production_Operation_Vol_1__We.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/IU87xZj0/Production_Operations_Vol_2__W.htm

وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك على مجهودك المميز


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 يناير 2011)

رائع ما قدمت
الله يعطيك العافية
دمت بخير


----------



## salim khatem (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله اخي العزيز على هذا العمل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## meradji farid (25 أبريل 2011)

thank you jazak allah khayran


----------



## سعود احمد (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وفقك الله لكل الخير


----------



## mustapha key (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم محمد على الموضوع القيم 
ففي انتظار كل جديدك تقبل اطيب تحياتي


----------

